# Angela Merkel im Badeanzug - Italien 2013 x7



## Bond (6 Apr. 2013)




----------



## Knuff (6 Apr. 2013)

Die besten Bilder hier im Forum, Tausend Dank!


----------



## lighthorse66 (6 Apr. 2013)

äh - sollten diese Bilder eine politische Aussage haben?


----------



## Sarafin (6 Apr. 2013)

ööööhmmm???


----------



## boy 2 (6 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die sexy Angela!


----------



## krawutz (6 Apr. 2013)

Sind Fakes von deutschen Promis hier nicht verboten ? Oder ist sie wirklich so hübsch und wohlgebaut ?


----------



## campo (6 Apr. 2013)

danke, super Bilder ^^


----------



## KatDennings (6 Apr. 2013)

Ich finde es unverschämt, solche Bilder von Angela Merkel zu posten!
Und diverse, unter diesem Beitrag veröffentlichte Kommentare lassen auch am IQ der Verfasser zweifeln.


----------



## frank63 (6 Apr. 2013)

Bilder auf die die Welt nicht gewartet hat...


----------



## powerranger1009 (6 Apr. 2013)

kann man denn die Frau nicht mal in Ruhe Urlaub machen lassen ? fürchterlich sowas


----------



## ILoveBambi (6 Apr. 2013)

Hilfe ich bin blind


----------



## ShadowDuke (6 Apr. 2013)

hm ich dachte selbst beim baden trägt sie ihren Hosenanzug ^^


----------



## Jockel111 (6 Apr. 2013)

Versteh die Aufregung nicht, n Promi von Papparazzis gejagter promi wie jeder andere auch. 
Wen das stört, der dürfte hier nicht angemeldet sein. Wobei ansehnlich ist sie ja wirklich nicht


----------



## sachsen paule (6 Apr. 2013)

sieht halt aus wie nen normale frau in diesem alter, heißt eben nur merkel


----------



## comatron (6 Apr. 2013)

Da strahlt die blanke Urlaubsfreude aus jeder Pore.


----------



## KatDennings (6 Apr. 2013)

An alle, die meinen, über die Figur von ihr vermeintlich lustige Kommentare zu posten:

Ich möchte euch mal sehen, um auch mal herzhaft lachen zu können.

Ihr seid so lächerlich!


----------



## Soloro (6 Apr. 2013)

Klarer Fall von Mehrlingsgeburt!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2013)

powerranger1009 schrieb:


> kann man denn die Frau nicht mal in Ruhe Urlaub machen lassen ? fürchterlich sowas



Genau:thumbup:


----------



## DR_FIKA (6 Apr. 2013)

"Angela Merkel è una culona inchiavabile"


----------



## user031110 (6 Apr. 2013)

Da der Kommentar "Hilfe ich bin blind" schon weiter oben steht, sage ich nur danke.


----------



## neuice (6 Apr. 2013)

Oh man, ich muss gleich kot.......


----------



## Vespasian (7 Apr. 2013)

Ich werde diese Bilder *nicht* kommentieren...!


----------



## Motor (7 Apr. 2013)

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (7 Apr. 2013)

Obwohl ich ahnte, was mich erwartet...
ich hab´s trotzdem angeklickt. 
Irgendwie zwanghaft... :crazy:


----------



## longjake (7 Apr. 2013)

Sexy, unsere Angela. Danke...


----------



## Oida (7 Apr. 2013)

Wer will sowas sehen?


----------



## Knuff (7 Apr. 2013)

KatDennings schrieb:


> An alle, die meinen, über die Figur von ihr vermeintlich lustige Kommentare zu posten:
> 
> Ich möchte euch mal sehen, um auch mal herzhaft lachen zu können.
> 
> Ihr seid so lächerlich!



Hast du irgendwelche Komplexe? Oder sind Sie es gar selbst, Frau Merkel?


----------



## biker3169 (7 Apr. 2013)

Bester Post ever hier im Board!


----------



## Fanz (9 Apr. 2013)

Hahaha klasse! Danke dafür


----------



## supertoudy (9 Apr. 2013)

Also wenn man sich anmeldet um Promis zu sehen, sollte man sich nicht aufregen wenn Bilder von Frau Merkel zu sehen sind!

Sie steht halt genauso in der Öffentlichkeit, wie alle anderen Promis auch.
Und nur weil sie Bundeskanzlerin ist darf man solche Bilder nicht zeigen oder was?

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung von manchen Leuten hier echt nicht.


----------



## vdsbulli (9 Apr. 2013)

Ich find sie als Frau gar ned mal so übel ^^


----------



## vwp (9 Apr. 2013)

mmh ... muss man nicht wirklich gesehen haben ... als politikerin ok ... darauf sollte man es beschränken ... mehr will sie ja (verständlicherweise) auch nicht


----------



## phönix123 (9 Apr. 2013)

Und jetzt kommt bestimmt noch ne Hunkemöller Werbung zusammen mit Sylvie.


----------



## frankiboy43 (10 Apr. 2013)

Oh man man muss wirklich nicht alles wissen und besonders sehen grrr aber trotzdem danke irgendwie


----------



## pato64 (11 Apr. 2013)

*Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sie die Zeit bekäme, viel, viel länger und auch öfter Urlaub machen zu können !*


----------



## schalki61 (12 Apr. 2013)

*HILFE!!! Ich bin blind und mir ist Sau-Übel. Grinnns.....*


----------



## Akrueger100 (12 Apr. 2013)

*Schikt die bilder nach Nord Korea dann geben die freiwillig auf*


----------



## cool2280 (12 Apr. 2013)

danke für sexy angela


----------



## KatDennings (12 Apr. 2013)

Knuff schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Komplexe? Oder sind Sie es gar selbst, Frau ?



Manche Dinge haben einfach etwas mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun.
Aber sowas darf man wahrscheinlich in so einem Forum nicht erwarten.


----------



## whomass (13 Apr. 2013)

Muss schon verzweifelte Paparazzi geben ...


----------



## michael1341 (13 Apr. 2013)

leute das muss ja nicht sein


----------



## logge1968 (13 Apr. 2013)

heey danke die bilder gehn mir jetz nieeeemehr ausm kopp ^^ :angry:


----------



## Sarafin (13 Apr. 2013)

KatDennings schrieb:


> An alle, die meinen, über die Figur von ihr vermeintlich lustige Kommentare zu posten:
> 
> Ich möchte euch mal sehen, um auch mal herzhaft lachen zu können.
> 
> Ihr seid so lächerlich!




Poste doch mal dein Foto,dann haben wir was zu Lachen,du bist mehr als Lächerlich mit deinem Kommentar mein Freund.


----------



## adrealin (15 Apr. 2013)

Danke tolle Bilder von Frau Merkel !


----------



## Nero68 (17 Apr. 2013)

Hat im Profil irgendwie Ähnlichkeit mit Gerard Depardieu, der Badeanzug war wohl auch "alternativlos"


----------



## opa66 (17 Apr. 2013)

Sioeht ja deutlich besser au, als ich dachte


----------



## 60y09 (17 Apr. 2013)

hat ma einer ne sonnenbrille :WOW:


----------



## Sethos I (18 Apr. 2013)

nein,danke...das muß nun wirklich nicht sein


----------



## BOLT (18 Apr. 2013)

Das muss man wirklich nicht sehen. Dafür gibt es auch keinen Daumen rauf. :angry:


----------



## technoboy89 (16 Mai 2013)

Wer will das sehn ? das wie ins Bad zu kommen, und die eigene mutter beim kacken zu sehn


----------



## broxi (17 Mai 2013)

omg...was das denn


----------



## _CoB_HC_ (17 Mai 2013)

Von will ich nicht sehen bis will ich sehen alles dabei, wie gehabt. Der Putin zeigt sich ja auch gerne mal oben ohne  Von daher passt das ja schon hier rein, also der Putin nat. nicht...

He, he, he. Ich wollts nur mal sehen um zu sehen wie es die anderen sehen. Sehenswert, danke !


----------



## Tigy (17 Mai 2013)

Entschuldigt meine Offenheit ! aber:

:kotz:*" KOTZ "*:kotz:


----------



## ttck74 (19 Mai 2013)

Ohlala, bitte anlassen


----------



## seppdepp (20 Mai 2013)

ähm ja -äh nein. warum hab ich mir das jetzt angeschaut!?


----------



## Daniel1 (23 Mai 2013)

u year xD Angii


----------



## shappy87 (24 Mai 2013)

Bahhhhhhhhhhh.......Das sind Bilder mit dem man nen Krieg anzetteln könnte.....


----------



## ax-al (10 Juni 2013)

Sie ist halt keine 20 Jahre alt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b.hamo (2 Dez. 2013)

danke für die heissen bilder


----------



## stopslhops (7 Jan. 2014)

KatDennings schrieb:


> Manche Dinge haben einfach etwas mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun.
> Aber sowas darf man wahrscheinlich in so einem Forum nicht erwarten.



:angry: womit hätte sich die Zoni-Tussy denn meinen Respekt verdient??? Dafür, dass die ehem. FDJ-Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda meine Steuergelder verplempert und, ganz entgegen ihrem Amtseid, dem (west-)deutschen Volk jeden Tag mehr Schaden zufügt???

DEINE Bundeskanzlerin wünschte ich ganz weit in die Uckermark zurück - am besten hinter einer möglichst hohen Mauer! 

Mein Kommentar zu den Bildern ist ein Zitat von Urban Priol: "Ich kann gar nicht soviel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte!"

Beste Grüße aus Oberbayern,
Peter


----------



## diskosepp (7 Jan. 2014)

Angie im Badeanzug. Hua grusel


----------



## Tomzehrt (8 Jan. 2014)

Sehr Lecker


----------



## Sarafin (10 Jan. 2014)

KatDennings schrieb:


> Manche Dinge haben einfach etwas mit Anstand und Respekt zu tun.
> Aber sowas darf man wahrscheinlich in so einem Forum nicht erwarten.


 
Was tust du denn hier,in diesem so niveaulosen Forum?? fürchterlich diese Moralapostel


----------



## savvas (10 Jan. 2014)

Vielen Dank, aber muss man nicht unbedingt sehen.


----------



## nofear1978 (13 Jan. 2014)

Danke für den Post!


----------



## pma (13 Jan. 2014)

Gar nicht schlecht, Danke...


----------



## pato64 (5 Apr. 2014)

Für MICH genau soviel Erotik, wie Schöneberger und Hagedorn zusammen, nämlich gar keine !


----------



## Willfried (5 Apr. 2014)

Das möchte ich bitte ganz schnell wieder vergessen... *bitte!* :crazy:


----------



## Antz71 (5 Apr. 2014)

kleine süße katzen, kleine süße katzen. ( damit ich ein anderes Bild in meinem Kopf kriege)rofl3rofl3rofl3:WOW:


----------



## knutschi (6 Apr. 2014)

Ob unsere Angie davon weiß wie sexy sie hier abgebildet ist?


----------



## 307898X2 (10 Apr. 2014)

stopslhops schrieb:


> :angry: womit hätte sich die Zoni-Tussy denn meinen Respekt verdient??? Dafür, dass die ehem. FDJ-Sekretärin für Agitation und Propaganda meine Steuergelder verplempert und, ganz entgegen ihrem Amtseid, dem (west-)deutschen Volk jeden Tag mehr Schaden zufügt???
> 
> DEINE Bundeskanzlerin wünschte ich ganz weit in die Uckermark zurück - am besten hinter einer möglichst hohen Mauer!
> 
> ...



da wir alle für ein freies internet sind-sonst würde ja keiner dieses forum besuchen
steht jedem seine meinung zu-er sollte aber nicht beleididend gegenüber den hier abgebildeten personen sein-da sie sich nicht wehren können.
zu frau merkel: da ist nichts was man verstecken muß.:thx: viele frauen dürften froh sein wen sie in ihrem alter noch so aussehen.:thumbup:


----------



## Nukeman (16 Mai 2014)

Ich bin erblindet !!!!


----------



## 666HP (19 Mai 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh - h i l f e !!


----------



## sport (5 Juli 2014)

wer will das sehen


----------



## Elrik (28 Aug. 2014)

Danke für die Bilder von der Angela


----------



## lofas (8 Sep. 2014)

Scharfe Mature:thx:


----------



## JorgeDC (20 Jan. 2015)

Na ja, hätte ich mir eigentlich schlimmer vorgestellt, nicht wahr.


----------



## peterlux (21 Jan. 2015)

Ist das jetzt Wahlwerbung ?


----------



## Buggiebaer (4 Feb. 2015)

OMG .. könnte jemand ggf. noch die Ministerriege nachschieben ... (schüttel)


----------



## jack123 (6 Feb. 2015)

omg lieber nicht...


----------



## Yoshi (6 Feb. 2015)

Vorsicht vor Augenkrebs !


----------



## alfisto (8 Feb. 2015)

AAAAH - ich bin blind!!!!


----------



## t4all (11 Feb. 2015)

Neugier isr nicht immer gut


----------



## Littleswing14 (11 Feb. 2015)

muss das sein?


----------



## rondi (14 Juni 2015)

omg politik ok, model ......


----------



## robodoc_99 (13 Aug. 2015)

super Bilder


----------



## schurwald (8 Feb. 2016)

kopf99 Wie bekomm ich das je wieder aus meinem Kopf??
Danke für den Unterhaltungswert


----------



## HotManni (22 Feb. 2016)

Ich wusste es schon lange Gesicht naja der hintern ist prall und lecker.:WOW:


----------

